# Bamboo Surf Rods ?



## psalty

I have inherited an old 9' bamboo surf rod that my grandfather used on the Jersey Shore in the 40's and in Florida Gulf during the 50-60's . He used a Cozzone Reel and caught many a fish with it. I'm looking to repeat that type of routine but am having a difficult time locating a rod of that type. My grandfathers rod has served it's life and is now delegated to retiring on my "wall of fame". The reel I'll be using will be a 2/0-4/0 using 30-40lb test.
Hope to take my grandsons out in a few years !!
Anybody out there with some info ?
Thanks, Ken


----------



## txhotshot

What you are referring to as bamboo is most likely calcutta cane. Many an old timer surf fisherman has built his own custom calcutta rod. Used to be able to buy the raw calcutta cane at most any coastal bait house and with a set of stainless eyes, some electrical tape and 2 hose clamps, you could put together a perfectly workable 12 to 18' surf rod that would put a serious whuppin' on a good size bull red or 5' blacktip for many years if you took care of it. ANd you could cast a lot further that any commercial fiberglass surf rod you could buy at the store! The fiberglass rods from the store would have a very weak tip that could not handle 6 oz of lead and a solid 6 oz mullet for bait. With the calcutta, you could cut the tip to shorten it and have a might heavy tip that would handle the largest baits and sinkers. The biggest problem was standing it in a corner and forgetting about it for a month. Your surf rod then would have a pronounced "set" (bend) in it that would not come out. It would then be time to head back to the bait store and find another good male calcutta to replace the curved one! Thanks for bringing back sweet memories! Probably not too many left and it would make a great wall hanger.


----------



## Mustad7731

Psalty;
I'd be really careful with that bamboo surf rod...It could be a split bamboo [6 to 8 peices cut in such a way to make an hex or oct-ogon shape]. They are an antique worth preserving. They probally will not hold up to the stress again....But in America you can do what you like....
Jackie


----------



## psalty

Sure appreciate the comments. No Jackie, that rod will be on the wall but I 'm looking for another to begin a new memory for my grandson's.


----------



## Redfishr

Good explanation tripod on the calcuta's . I havent thought of one of those in 25 or 30 years. I do remember my dads old calcuta's with the rubber balls on the end of them for butt caps. Brings back memories. If you say calcuta today we think of shimano reels. 

R.R........


----------



## speckle-catcher

my neighbor has 2 or 3 that he made "back in the day" and still fishes with them on occasion.


----------



## Mustad7731

There is a place over in Winnie/Stowell that still sell the Calcutta cane poles...
I don't know what the places name is but, I know there is someone around here
that does...
Jackie


----------



## Chongo

*callcutta cane surf rods*

psalty,
I build callcutta cane surf rods. I live in Lake Jackson but I am in Florida right now working insurance claim. I don't know how long I willbe here but if you can wait until I get back I would be happy to talk to you about a new rod that your grandson can fish with after you are gone. I fish with mine all the time when I am not working out of town.

Chongo


----------



## Gowge

*Calcutta Surf Rods?*

One of the guys in TEXAS - maybe it was Chongo, don't know... Anyway, the guy has a web page on how he makes his Calcutta Cane Surf Rods. Maybe if 
you google it, you can find it. I'll give it a try...

HERE YA' GO! 

http://www.wcnet.net/adc/calcutta.htm

http://www.matagordatexas.com/beach/beach-4.htm

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## oneleggedwader

*Calcuttan - I made one last year*

I made my rod, I may be interested in building one for you if I can still get the stick. I have not been to the place that I purchased it from in a while but I can call to see if they still carry them.

If interested you can email me at [email protected]


----------



## Goags

Man, that does bring back memories. Lived in SE Fla from '56-'66...I was a pier/bridge rat and the old dudes all had big calcuttas live-lining pony mullet for big snook and occasional tarpon. Where did the time go? Hope you can find the blank locally, 'cause shipping a 12' would probably be $$$.


----------



## Redfishr

Goags said:


> Man, that does bring back memories. Lived in SE Fla from '56-'66...I was a pier/bridge rat and the old dudes all had big calcuttas live-lining pony mullet for big snook and occasional tarpon. Where did the time go? Hope you can find the blank locally, 'cause shipping a 12' would probably be $$$.


Did you leave that magical place?


----------



## bigfost

When I was just starting out surf and pier fishing in the 60s, calcutta cane rods were all I could afford. I made, and used, several of them before I managed to save up enough to build my first Fenwick fiberglass rod. I have caught many fish from gafftops to sharks and stingrays with calcutta rods. By the way, when they developed a "set", all you had to do was bend the rod the other way for a while and it would be straight again. Usually, we would wear out and replace the steel guides a couple of times before the rod wore out. The guides would groove from the mono running through them, in the days before the modern guides of today. Good memories of a simpler time.


----------



## Chongo

*Todays Calcutta canes*

Lets see if I can load a couple of pics of my canes!


----------



## Redfishr

nice job


----------



## Gowge

Nice work Chongo!! Mighty purty! Might be a lotta' fun to try one of those at the Casting Championships over here - I bet a big ol' Calcutta could do pretty good on a backcast! 

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Tom

*where to buy?*

Did you ever get the location of someone who sold Calcutta bamboo? I have been searching for a source of it for some time. About two years ago Beach Bait & Tackle in Freeport had it but they no longer carry it.


----------



## NurseD-bait

WOW that's beautiful and a classic......


----------



## ellisredfish

During the '60's I used to fish for trout at night off of a pier in Boliver. There was an old fellow that used to fish there for gaftops using a ten foot calcutta pole and Mitchell spinning reel. He used shrimp eel for bait. He would string his catfish on a wire like we used to use for clothes lines. He drove a Volkswagen that had only one seat in it. He had taken the other seats out so that he could carry his catch home. One night he caught 50+ fish that he put in his car. He said that he didn't eat fish but had a lot of friends that did. You can imagine how much slime was in his car. He was a good ole guy and had a good time fishing. He taught me a lot about pier fishing but I could never acquire a taste for gaftop.


----------



## SurfRunner

Those eels catch alot of slime but they are also good for bullreds in the surf.

I bought and built a cane surf rod several years ago for a friend. I don't think he ever really used it so I don't know how good it was though it seemed fine. I bought the cane at a bait camp on Old Humble Rd off 59. I forgot the name of it but it was a fairly popular place, especially for those who fished Lake Houston.


----------



## psalty

Ahoy Chongo, sorry it has taken so long but those pics are great . 
Surfrunner, I think I know the shop that you are talking about and will check it out maybe this week.
Anyone else out there a user of the "canes in the surf " ? Does any one know or recommend the line weight for the canes ?
I have been using 30# for the bulls with a top shot and maybe up to 40# for the yakked for sharks.
Best wishes for a great labor day and please pray with me for our neighbors from La thru Alabama.
Ken


----------

